# PC bleibt bei Willkommen-Bildschirm stehen



## TobiLe (11. Mai 2009)

Hey ich hab ein Riesenprob mit meinem neuen Rechner (schreibe vom Laptop).
Ich habe schon 3x Windows neu installiert also komplett neu aufgesetzt. Zuerst dachte ich, ich hab was bei der INstallation falsch gemacht und hab dann nochmal neu aufgesetzt. Beim Zweiten mal war ich schon stutzig und nun wieder.
Ich installiere Windows XP, mit Service Pack 2, zieh alle updates drüber, installiere alle Hardwaretreiber und richte meinen Rechner ein. Funktioniert alles wunderbar. Kann Musik hören, schau Videos usw. Und grad eben ist es wieder passiert. Der Rechner bleibt einfach stehen. Er stürzt einfach ab. Dann starte ich neu und auf einmal fährt er Windows nicht mehr hoch. Er bleibt da im "Willkommen" Bildschirm stecken und zwar jedes mal. Aber nicht direkt stecken denn die Maus kann ich bewegen und auch die Tastatur funzt noch (Numlock). Im Abgesicherten Modus kann ich zwar starten aber auch eine Systemwiederherstellung bringt nix (egal von welchem Punkt). Trotzdem der gleiche Fehler. Hab null Plan was das ist. Kotzt mich richtig an. Vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen.

Mein System:

Gigabyte MA780G-UD3H
AMD Phenom II 920
4 GB RAM
WD 640 Caviar Blue
Sapphire Radeon 4870 Toxic 1GB
Netzteil: Coolermaster Silent Pro M500

P.S.: Um Strom zu sparen takte ich unter Windows die Graka und die CPU herunter. Daran kann es nicht liegen oder?


----------



## ForgottenRealm (12. Mai 2009)

Hi 

Schalte deine Stromspardinger doch einfach mal aus und teste, ob es dann geht ?


----------



## TobiLe (12. Mai 2009)

Die hab ich schon extra nicht im Autostart drin muss ich also von Hand laden und bisher waren immer die normalen Takteinstellungen an als diese Abstürze passierten.
Hab gestern Windows nochmal neu aufgesetzt aber hatte grad eben wieder den ersten Absturz, diesmal beim 3DMark06. KOmischer Weise wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, war das bisher immer so. Ein-Zwei mal abgestürzt und dann beim dritten Mal ging nix mehr.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (12. Mai 2009)

Hast du die Möglichkeit, das Netzteil gegen ein anderes zu tauschen um zu testen, ob es nicht vielleicht daran liegt ?

Wie siehts denn jetzt mit deinen Stromspardingern aus ?


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Mai 2009)

Schau doch mal in der Ereignisanzeige nach, ob unter "System" irgendwelche Fehler sind? "DCOM"-Fehler sind übrigens uninteressant.


----------



## TobiLe (14. Mai 2009)

Ok, also hier der aktuelle Stand.
In der Ereignisanzeige hab ich noch nicht nachgeschaut aber danke für den Tipp werde ich auf jeden Fall noch machen. Bin nur grad paar Tage unterwegs.

Also, nachdem ich den Rechner neuaufgesetzt hab (zum 4. mal) läufts bisher ganz gut. Hatte wie oben geschrieben nen Absturz im 3DMark06 und dann noch in Bioshock. Das schiebe ich aber darauf dass ich das Catalyst Controll Center und die ATI Tray Tools gleichzeitig offen hatte und es evtl. da zu Komplikationen kam. Hab das CCC ausgemacht und seidher laufen auch alle 3D-Anwendungen ohne Probs.
Hab auch schon nen Stress-Test mit Furmark gemacht. Absolut null Probleme außer dass der Lüfter ein bissl lauter wird. Daher schließe ich auch das Netzteil aus.

Direkte Abstürze hatte ich generell nicht mehr nur ist es ein oder zweimal passiert, dass der Rechner kurz vorm Windowsstart nochmal neugestartet hat bzw. zweimal schon nicht richtig hochgefahren ist. Also ins Windows rein aber dann die Prog im Autostart nicht richtig geladen hat. Nach nem Neustart ging alles. Fand ich auch komisch. Hab auch schon mal mit HDD Health und nem anderen Prog die Festplatte geprüft. Alles ok soweit. Ok, die Egebnisse sind zwar nicht genau aber tendenziell doch ok denk ich mal.

Meine Theorie zu diesem irreparablen Absturz, also dass Windows im Willkommen Bildschirm hängen bleibt lautet, dass es scheinbar mit meiner Board-CPU-Kombi nicht so recht zurecht kommt. Hatte evtl. auch nen zu alten C&Q-Treiber installiert der evtl. den Phenom II nicht akzeptierte. Das hab ich bei meiner jetzigen Installation mal komplett weggelassen.

Richtig rund läufts immernoch nich aber is ok so. Die Vermutung mit der MB-CPU-Kombi rührt auch daher, dass es ab und zu passiert, dass im Windows (Task-Manager) nur ein Kern angezeigt wird (genau wenn das passiert werden die Autostart-Progs nich richtig geladen).
Hab schon unter MSCONFIG -- Boot.ini -- erweiterete optionen -- bei numproc auf 4 gestellt. Vielleicht ist dass auch der Grund für dieses neustarten beim Hochfahren.
Wenn ich dass ausschalte dann fährt er beim ersten mal starten hoch und es wird nur ein Kern angezeigt, beim zweiten mal starten sind alle kerne da und beim nächsten mal is wieder nur einer da usw.
Irgendwie scheint der Quadcore mit dem Board und Windows nicht hundertpro zurecht zu kommen.

Ich hoffe Windows 7 kommt bald und wird erschwinglich sein was den Preis angeht.
Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Idee bezüglich meines Probs. Werd hier weiter reinschreiben und berichten.

Gruß Tobi!!


----------



## TobiLe (18. Mai 2009)

So es ist wieder passiert, dieses mal hat er aber wenigstens den Willkommen Bildschirm geschafft aber dann war Ruhe. Hat einfach nich weiter geladen. Hab in der Ereignisanzeige geschaut und siehe da es kam ein dicker Fehler. Haufenweise (ca. 10) Systemdienste konnten nicht geladen werden. Warum weiß ich aber nicht. 
Hab im Netz einiges gefunden und oft wurde gesagt dass die Platte im Arsch sein kann. Hab noch mit chkdsk /r gescannt und da kamen auch Fehler. Zusätzlich sind mir beim kopieren abnormale Geräusche aufgefallen, zumindest andere als beim laden etc.! Klang wie ein kratzen. Hab die Platte jetzt per Garantie zurück geschickt. Hatte einfach keine Lust mehr noch mehr Zeit sinnlos zu vergeuden. Hoffe dass die Platte das Prob ist bzw. war und die Neue dann funzt.
Werde weiter berichten.

Gruß Tobi!!


----------



## Alex91 (22. Mai 2009)

ich hatte das selbe Problem auch mal, nachdem ich den Service Pack 2 installiert habe... da ist einfach der Willkommensbildschirm nicht weggegangen
--> hab dann im abgesicherten Modus gestartet und den Service Pack über einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt wieder runtergeschmissen... dann gings wieder

hast du den service pack auch kurz davor installiert?


----------



## Starshiptrooper (23. Mai 2009)

Hast das neueste Bios für dein Board drauf, dass deine CPU auch richtig unterstützt/erkennt?


----------

